

000197AF COBOL/mainframe date problem - andyjohnson0
http://computer-programming-forum.com/48-cobol/76d9e90711e06694.htm

======
andyjohnson0
Referenced in the article "Critical and Significant Dates" posted earlier [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10052528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10052528)

